# AT to MT wiring



## Nofear6677 (Oct 8, 2015)

So I've decided to take on the manual swap. The transmission is pretty well in the car, minus a mount that I have to drive 3 hours to go get from a yard. But in the mean time I've been trying to figure out what I need to do with the wiring.

The manual transmission has 3 wires coming off of it just like the auto. The speed sensor plugs right in, but the other two are different shaped pigtails. One is a four wire square pigtail on the auto and there is a four wire flat pigtail on the manual. The other is a 3 wire on the auto and a 2 wire on the manual. (could have been the other way around on that one)

What are these wires for on the manual and what do I need to with them?


----------



## Sarge16 (Nov 3, 2017)

One is backup lights and the other is a neutral safety switch.


----------



## Sarge16 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just got done with this swap


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like am interesting job. Post pictures.


----------

